# Preparations in your house



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

A comment in the 100% Directionless Thread got me thinking (scary, I know).  What have you done to prep yourself for any disasters in your area, and how long do you think you could shelter in place at your home if it was necessary?

If necessary, I have enough supplies that I could shelter in place for 60 days.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't speak of those things on the internet. The helicopters have been around too much lately 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been thinking of buying those zombie rounds for my gun... Does garlic work on zombies too? :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> A comment in the 100% Directionless Thread got me thinking (scary, I know).  What have you done to prep yourself for any disasters in your area, and how long do you think you could shelter in place at your home if it was necessary?
> 
> If necessary, I have enough supplies that I could shelter in place for 60 days.



.....for like a day. Or as long as it takes me to eat 22 cupcakes. 

I have a problem of only shopping for what I want to eat that day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

I have supplies for a couple of weeks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Enough ammo to take whatever my neighbors have stocked up h34r:

I have enough for one person for sixty days, I could probably stretch that if I'm by myself. If my family is involved I'm only looking at about two weeks. Maybe more if we make the two block journey to my grandma's house and hole up with her and use her stuff.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 19, 2012)

I live in an area that is kind of disaster proof. No tornadoes/hurricanes/earthquakes/volcanoes in the area. Remote chance of flood or wild fire, but almost zero chance they would affect my neighborhood, and I've got several ways out in different directions. 

That being said, a 3, maybe 4 weeks if there is electricity.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess ill be somewhat serious. I have supplies, not enough to feel comfortable. Realistically I would like a 6 month supply. However, because of DRT I have FEMA credentials that ill use for food 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't find anything to eat in the house on the average day.

If I was really desperate I live across the street from the neighborhood grocery store.

This time of year, with the weather, it is not the food that is the issue, it's the heat.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Two weeks of food for me two weeks of food for my dog and about 5 days worth of water. I have a little water purification filter pump for more water if I need it. I should keep more on hand because I live in anaconda and I know my neighbors will be out of food in hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a bunch of canned food and other survival supplies in our shed out back. We also have 100 gallons of fresh clean water and even more supplies in out trailer that is less then 1/4 mile away from our house. All the male members of my family have survival training and everyone male and female go camping alot so we are all good with getting by in tents and camp stoves. 

We also have guns and ammo for those dang zombies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Removed per request...too much info revealed.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Quoted post edited



And don't forget the zombies!! h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And don't forget the zombies!! h34r:



Around here we call them gang bangers.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah we're screwed. We're doing good to keep more than a few days groceries on hand. I do have plenty of fuel for a backpacking stove and white gas camping stove. Got a big azz generator but all the gas cans are empty. 

Got enough booze and cigars to sit back and enjoy the show with though.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

Having been a fan of "The Walking Dead"...

I now have a Machete and a Cross Bow...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

I only posted my food and water preps...never mentioned the defense preps.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## firetender (Feb 21, 2012)

I live at the base of a volcanic cinder cone on an active volcano in an inactive phase that's overdue for an eruption. This is major assurance because if it blows, I won't need supplies!

However...if a tsunami hits I've got about 30 days worth of food, 10 gallons of drinking water and about 40 gallons of bleach-purified tap water.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

firetender said:


> I live at the base of a volcanic cinder cone on an active volcano in an inactive phase that's overdue for an eruption. This is major assurance because if it blows, I won't need supplies!
> 
> However...if a tsunami hits I've got about 30 days worth of food, 10 gallons of drinking water and about 40 gallons of bleach-purified tap water.



Time to order the asbestos underwear.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

firetender said:


> I live at the base of a volcanic cinder cone on an active volcano in an inactive phase that's overdue for an eruption. This is major assurance because if it blows, I won't need supplies!
> 
> However...if a tsunami hits I've got about 30 days worth of food, 10 gallons of drinking water and about 40 gallons of bleach-purified tap water.



On the other hand, once the process of orogenesis stops, gradation begins... so in another mmm... lets say 65 millions years, the island turns into a sea mount and your home is underwater.  Are you prepared for that?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Depends

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Two weeks of food for me two weeks of food for my dog and about 5 days worth of water. I have a little water purification filter pump for more water if I need it. I should keep more on hand because I live in anaconda and I know my neighbors will be out of food in hours.



That was supposed to say in a condo not anaconda sorry. For the record I do not live in a giant snake.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

mountain res-q said:


> having been a fan of "the walking dead"...
> 
> I now have a machete and a cross bow...



crossbow! Booyah!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That was supposed to say in a condo not anaconda sorry. For the record I do not live in a giant snake.



Didn't even notice it until you called attention to it.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Didn't even notice it until you called attention to it.
> 
> Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk



Nobody listens to me anymore ......perhaps if I had a crossbow I'd get some respect.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a jeep that can romp through the front entrance to walmart and stock up if it comes to that. :rofl:

My problem is if there is food in my house I eat it. Nothing would stay around long enough to be a "disaster stash". 

Honestly I think we have enough beer to last for at least a week. After that runs out, well, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

i live in houston, im more worried about my house bein taken over by some hood rats, if thats the case they dont stand a chance, have a gun and about 100 hollow points in each room, itd be a hell of a fight!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 21, 2012)

*CERT training and common sense:*

1. Know what's happening.
2. Know how to get out of your neighborhood.
3. List of pet-friendly motels and some pet carriers.
4. Money on hand and in bank.
5. Car that works, with gas in tank.
6. Get out of area when it starts to tip.


----------



## firetender (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> On the other hand, once the process of orogenesis stops, gradation begins... so in another mmm... lets say 65 millions years, the island turns into a sea mount and your home is underwater. Are you prepared for that?


 
...as a matter of fact, I have a long straw.

and as far as asbestos underwear goes, if that's all that I have left, I won't be needing it!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 21, 2012)

*Can I buy property on Loihi before it's all sold out?*

A way to beat the crowds...


----------



## Bullets (Feb 21, 2012)

Immediate Deployment
72 Hour Pack stocked with clothes for three days, an attached IFAK with personal medications, and food and water 2 days, 

I also have a 24 hour pack set up the same.  the IFAK is MOLLE attached, so i can swap it based on the conditions

Long term
 i have enough food for 6 months, gas to run a generator for a similar time, water for 3 months with the ability to purify water and a desalinizer (i live a few blocks from the ocean) catcher.

A couple of handguns, rifles and shotguns with ammo and such to cover myself


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Immediate Deployment
> 72 Hour Pack stocked with clothes for three days, an attached IFAK with personal medications, and food and water 2 days,
> 
> I also have a 24 hour pack set up the same.  the IFAK is MOLLE attached, so i can swap it based on the conditions
> ...



:unsure: but no crossbow?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that Gunny Sgt Ermy on the right?


----------



## Bullets (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> :unsure: but no crossbow?



Crossbows are (mostly) illegal in NJ and i would never violate NJs firearms laws :rofl: I have a regular compound bow and a speargun


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> :unsure: but no crossbow?



Daily Deals on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180-lb-Blac...-Bolts/270872997204?_trksid=p1468660.m2000037


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Is that Gunny Sgt Ermy on the right?



Yes, that is R. Lee Ermy there. 
However, for my disaster supplies I have a whole different approach. I have 4 horses, a covered wagon, and food and water supplies to last me a good long while. (I'm not kidding about the horses either) Being in the mountains of the south, I do have several firearms, and off the top of my head, the one that I have the least ammo for is the .45 (I'm down to about 1500 rds for it). I also have a pretty good supply of reloading materials. I can hunt, I can fish. Who needs more than that lol?
On a side note, all of ya'll who've got gas stockpiled, that stuff goes bad after about a year, so you might want to rotate your stock of gasoline.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

*Gas?! Mopp 4, condition black!*

Vessicant, asphyxiant or nerve?







Use a gasoline stabilizer and be sure to use a moisture-proof container like a gallon plastic milk jug or 30gallon trash bag!


----------

